
Avoiding blackouts with 100% renewable energy - ramonvillasante
https://news.stanford.edu/2018/02/08/avoiding-blackouts-100-renewable-energy/
======
westurner
I notice that cases A and C require _batteries_ for storage.

Should there be a separate entry for new gen supercapacitors? Supercapacitors
built with both graphene and hemp have different Max Charge Rate (GW), Max
Discharge Rate (GW), and Storage (TWh) capacities than even future-
extrapolated batteries and current supercapacitors.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercapacitor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercapacitor)

The cost and capabilities stats in this article look very promising:

"Hemp Carbon Makes Supercapacitors Superfast”
[https://www.asme.org/engineering-
topics/articles/energy/hemp...](https://www.asme.org/engineering-
topics/articles/energy/hemp-carbon-makes-supercapacitors-superfast)

> “Our device’s electrochemical performance is on par with or better than
> graphene-based devices,” Mitlin says. “The key advantage is that our
> electrodes are made from biowaste using a simple process, and therefore, are
> much cheaper than graphene.”

> Graphene is, however, expensive to manufacture, costing as much as $2,000
> per gram. [...] developed a process for converting fibrous hemp waste into a
> unique graphene-like nanomaterial that outperforms graphene. What’s more, it
> can be manufactured for less than $500 per ton.

> Hemp fiber waste was pressure-cooked (hydrothermal synthesis) at 180 °C for
> 24 hours. The resulting carbonized material was treated with potassium
> hydroxide and then heated to temperatures as high as 800 °C, resulting in
> the formation of uniquely structured nanosheets. Testing of this material
> revealed that it discharged 49 kW of power per kg of material—nearly triple
> what standard commercial electrodes supply, 17 kW/kg.

[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=hemp+supercapacit...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=hemp+supercapacitor)

To be clear, supercapacitors are an alternative to li-ion batteries.

------
westurner
"Matching demand with supply at low cost in 139 countries among 20 world
regions with 100% intermittent wind, water, and sunlight (WWS) for all
purposes" (Renewable Energy, 2018)
[https://web.stanford.edu/group/efmh/jacobson/Articles/I/Comb...](https://web.stanford.edu/group/efmh/jacobson/Articles/I/CombiningRenew/combining.html)

